# Loreal Scale Comparison pics



## mistah_kurtz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post. I just bought one of Bobby's Argentines after deliberating over whether or not to buy a tegu from the local pet store. The store advertised their animal as a "Black & White Tegu (Tupinambis Merianae)." HOWEVER, after a little research I discovered that it was actually a Columbian B&W Tegu. Though I told them that they had mis-labeled their animal and explained that there was an appreciable difference between Merianae and Teguixin, I doubt that they'll even bother to correct the mistake. Which brings me to the reason for this post: I found it difficult to actually find some clear-cut comparisons of loreal scales of tegus when searching the internet, so I took some of my own. Hopefully these can aid some other aspiring tegu owners who find themselves in the position that I was in. Here ya go:

Top Photo: Columbian Black and White Tegu (Tupinambis Teguixin). Note the SINGLE (loreal) scale between the scale surrounding his nostril and those surrounding his eye.






Bottom Photo: Argentine Black and White Tegu (Tupinambis Merianae). Note the TWO scales between nostril and eye.




Hope this helps.

- drew


----------

